# Sleeping bag suggestions - HELP



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother is interested in getting a new sleeping bag. He would like some help in determining the bag to get he has narrowed it down to these 5 and would like to know what you guys think of them good and bad. By the way he is 6' tall and weighs 175 if that makes any difference.

Down bags:
1- Marmot pinnacle 15 deg
2- Northface blue kazoo 15 deg

Synthetic bags:
1- Northface cats meow 20 deg
2- Marmot trestles 15 deg
3- Big agnes encampment 15 deg


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure to get an oversized bag. They are wider and longer. A must for me at 6' and well over 200 lbs.
Depending on the time of year you will be camping, you don't want to get a bag that is too warm. Will you be back packing with it?
How small it stuffs and how light it is will factor in for hikes.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

What would be his main use? Backpacking? Car camping? Everything? I have 5 different sleeping bags, they all serve a specific purpose. A -20° synthetic for winter, it stays warm, even when soaked. A 15° down for backpacking, it packs as small as a water bottle. A 40° synthetic for car camping, its as big as a cooler! Bags can be like womens underwear, certain days, certain ways...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> .............................Bags can be like womens underwear, certain days, certain ways...


Somehow, I won't be able to get that out of my mind the next time I crawl in my sleeping bag. :lol:


----------

